

Tell HN: 36 interns looking for interesting challenges this summer - OlavHN
http://www.innovasjonnorge.no/Internasjonale-markeder/Kontorer-i-utlandet/USA/In-English/Our-Offices/San-Francisco/Norwegian-School-of-Entrepreneurship/

======
OlavHN
Hi HN,

Every year a coallition of norwegian schools organize a program for first hand
entrepreneurship experience combined with classes in the same area.

Personally I've been reading HN for a long time and hope to work for the
typical YC startup.

Most, if not all expenses are paid for by grants and/or loans.

If this seems interesting I hope you will apply.

